

Django Unchained – Introduction to Python and Django - bokmann
https://github.com/NahimNasser/django-unchained

======
vibrunazo
Name is almost as good as a great Brazilian django course, by the genius
Henrique Bastos, called Welcome to the django:
<http://welcometothedjango.com.br>

------
vhf
I didn't get it when Google decided to name their language Go because it was
awfully hard to google. Same here : the name isn't bad but will be impossible
to google for anyone forgetting to add "python" to their request.

Anyway, great initiative, I'm looking forward to read it ! (star or bookmark
it if you intend to find it next week) :)

~~~
bokmann
Yeah, googling that is impossible. If I remember correctly, I found it from
Github search. Now there's 84 stars instead of 1. :)

~~~
nahimn
cheers =)

------
leetrout
+1 for anyone that takes the time to put stuff like this together.

With that said a cursory glance at the material raised a couple flags with me
when I got to best practices...

Keeping in mind this tutorial is an introduction I think it would be really
great to include the following:

1\. Settings module in the project module with a simple example with base
settings that can be extended/overridden with a local settings file. I've
never worked on a Django project where this isn't needed and think it's a very
good "best practice" that should be addressed.

2\. Even if it is personal preference I do not think the slide detailing app
specific templates in a project level template directory should be included.
To spend time making code subdivided in to distinct application logic it
doesn't make sense to have the templates excluded which reduces the
portability / reusability of the app. Django contrib app structure (especially
auth/admin interaction) is a good example of Doing It Right™ (or at least in
the spirit of doing something right :)

~~~
nahimn
Great points --- will add them to the list.

------
nahimn
I love how this was found organically --- more slides and tutorials to come
soon!

~~~
holychiz
course outline looks great. What time zone is this course in? and is this
course recorded for replay somewhere?

~~~
nahimn
Hey Guys --- the course ended last year, and it was an internal workshop we
held at our company.(We're based in Toronto).

We will be starting a public facing workshop in the next coming weeks, you can
check it out at <http://www.theymc.com/>.

I will definitely try get some recorded screencasts up for those of you not in
Toronto.

------
Camillo
I've used Django before, and I found it disappointing. Does the ORM still lack
identity mapping? Does it still not let you run custom SQL and get the results
back as model objects (instead of plain tuples)?

~~~
coldtea
Do you still evaluate frameworks by bullet points of features you might never
need (instead of evaluating the overall workflow and productivity)?

~~~
Camillo
I __said __I've used Django before. The flaws I named are things that caused
actual, serious problems in my project.

------
speg
What's going on here? Are the folders supposed to correspond to the sessions?
It seems to for the first one but then falls apart...

~~~
nahimn
yes, the folders correspond to sessions -- haven't had too much time to polish
it off (there should be slides in the folders as well)

~~~
jerrya
So what is the state of the course?

Is this basically a self-paced, self-taught series of notes?

Either way, looks like a nice resource, so thank you.

~~~
nahimn
The repo is a compilation of weekly workshops and collaborative discussions we
held at our company.

We're looking to make screencasts of the upcoming public facing workshop
(www.theymc.com), and open them up to everybody.

~~~
jjsz
Under this repo or another one?

~~~
nahimn
This one

------
friendly_chap
Ohh, I expected this joke coming since I saw the movie ads.

------
orangethirty
When does the course start?

------
icholy
lol I was waiting for someone to do that.

